
Ask HN: How to improve your attention? - zuzuleinen
I&#x27;m currently learning how to drive and my instructor keeps telling me I need to pay more attention at the traffic.<p>I was wondering if there is any way to improve my visual attention and speed of reaction skills.<p>Playing action videogames seem to improve this[1]. Any other ideas?<p>[1]https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sciencedaily.com&#x2F;releases&#x2F;2012&#x2F;04&#x2F;120426114341.htm
======
auslegung
Meditation and other “mindfulness “ practices will help you to stay focused.
When meditating, you are often distracted by various thoughts and the point is
to put down those thoughts as soon as you realize you’ve picked them up. Doing
that over and over again will teach you to be aware of when you get distracted
and to refocus.

